# Dake Square Piston Engine



## SBWHART (Mar 21, 2013)

Few months ago completed a Dake square piston engine.












And a few videos

[ame]http://youtu.be/I_QJA6c1pPg[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/p7Ta4IlA0XQ[/ame]

Stew


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Excellent explanatory video of this unusual engine.  Nice work and thanks for sharing it with us.Thm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 21, 2013)

Really neat engine.  Excellent work as always and an excellent explanation of its operation.
Your article in Model  Engineer Magazine detailing how to build on of these interesting historic engines is first rate.
Also congratulations on becoming the Technical Assistant to the aforementioned magazine.
Ernie J


----------



## Art K (Mar 21, 2013)

Stew,
Very clever engine, I'm glad you showed the assembly, that explained how it worked.
Art


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 22, 2013)

Shopguy said:


> Really neat engine.  Excellent work as always and an excellent explanation of its operation.
> Your article in Model  Engineer Magazine detailing how to build on of these interesting historic engines is first rate.
> Also congratulations on becoming the Technical Assistant to the aforementioned magazine.
> Ernie J


 
Thanks Ernie :- the ME position came out of the blue, I was very flatered that they asked me.

Art/Phil:- Thanks for your interest and kind comments

Stew


----------



## Rivergypsy (Mar 22, 2013)

Now thats nice - I haven't seen one of these before. Well done


----------



## aarggh (Mar 22, 2013)

Fantastic job Stew, brilliant build and the explanation is great! Looking forward to the rest of the article in the next issue of ME.

cheers, Ian


----------



## rleete (Mar 22, 2013)

Very interesting mechanism.  Thanks for the vids.


----------



## mcostello (Mar 22, 2013)

that would be great with a clear cover. Motive power for a cart or such would be interesting especially with 2 linked together. Looks like it would be a stump puller.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 22, 2013)

Stew---Glad to see that you made it back onto the forum Very neat engine, as we've come to expect from you!!! Excellent build!!!---Brian


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Chaps, it was one of those engines that i just had to build took me a while to get my head round how to make it, I must have machined it a 1000 times in my mind :wall:  

I must thank Pat Jorgensen for the information he provided me about the Dake engine his late father Bob built. 




Brian Rupnow said:


> Stew---Glad to see that you made it back onto the forum Very neat engine, as we've come to expect from you!!! Excellent build!!!---Brian


 
Thanks to you Brian, for sorting my log in problems

 Thm:

Stew


----------



## davebreeze (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice to see this engine, I've been reading the articles in Model Engineer with great interest but couldn't get my head around how it worked, now all is clear!


----------



## aarggh (Mar 23, 2013)

Stew, did the plan to produce engines for sale happen?

cheers, Ian


----------



## SBWHART (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Ian

No :- the plan came from a request from a member of the Dake family, I didn't want to take on the work so i asked a friend runs a small engineering firm to quote, the price came out at £1500 each so that put an end to that idea.

Some time back I did make a batch of twin osylators to sell when I needed a bit of tool cash.






But writing my engine builds up for the ME mag now suplies me with tool cash, so ended up giving them away and donating them to charity auctions, still have a couple left that I run at club open days.

Since the new year I've been working on a 5" Simplex loco that I bought part finished, but I've ended up remaking a lot of the parts as i didn't like the build quality, I'll probably work on it for another month or two, but I've started to get the itch to build an engine. I've got a simple horizontal drawn up that I've designed to be made only using a lathe and a drilling machine, by using a piston valve and standard stock size material, I've atached the drawing if any one to have a look at it or a go at building it.

Stew 

View attachment Binder1.pdf


----------

